# File Manager in twm window manager



## JordanTBoehm (Jul 9, 2011)

So how can I get a file manager for it. I don't want it to automatically run at login, I just want one in the root click menu. XFCE is installed, would thunar work with twm? In general, how would one install programs to work with their X11 Window Manager?


----------



## teckk (Jul 9, 2011)

You can run whatever graphical file mgr that you want.
rox
xfe
thunar (you'll get half of xfce)
pcmanfm (LXDE uses it)
konqueror (you'll get half of KDE) etc.
look at /usr/ports/x11-fm

Installing software
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html

I never use TWM. Here's the man page for it. http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.1/doc/twm.1.html


----------



## JordanTBoehm (Jul 9, 2011)

TWM is very very stable. What do you use?


----------



## Beastie (Jul 9, 2011)

twm is very good indeed and very minimalistic. But for some it lacks a few important features. I usually use fvwm but always keep twm. If you like twm though then by all means use that.

You may want to look at this. Near the end you'll see a link to a .twmrc file and find out how to modify your root menu to add any application.

For a file manager, I suggest x11-fm/xfe. It only depends on the X libraries and the fast and lightweight FOX library.
Oh, and of course Thunar would work too.


----------



## JordanTBoehm (Jul 9, 2011)

I just copied his .twmrc to my system. Now I need to edit it for my programs and settings. I'm really drawn to twm. It feels very original. It doesn't have the feel of a Mac, a PC, or a hacked up Linux box. xfe sounds like a great program. I'm gonna grab that port.


----------



## JordanTBoehm (Jul 9, 2011)

Is there an editor for X that is minimal, lightweight and "default" like?


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 9, 2011)

/usr/bin/vi in terminal (for you probably xterm)
Otherwise install vim from ports with X only support, so you can copy paste between vim in terminal and gui apps


----------



## dclau (Jul 9, 2011)

Well, vi/vim/gvim sounds "default like" enough for me 


			
				JordanTBoehm said:
			
		

> ...xfe sounds like a great program. I'm gonna grab that port.


Good choice, it ships with integrated text viewer/editor.


----------



## Beastie (Jul 9, 2011)

Or, for a "Notepad clone" basic editor, there's editors/leafpad (screenshot), which has more or less the same dependencies as Vim.
It all depends on how many features you need...


----------

